# 24 hour time format?



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Has anyone figured out a way to change the clock to a 24h (aka Military time) format instead of hours and minutes? 

We use the 24h clock at work and I'm so used to it that all of my electronics, alarm clock etc... are set that way.  So far I haven't found that option with the Fire.

Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That does not seem to be an option.


----------

